# Mesa 2x12 Cab Build WIP/Tut? (Complete)



## asilayamazing (Apr 26, 2012)

So my b52 4x12 has several problems.
1. rear port.
2. cheap plywood.
3. crappy speakers.

so i decided to build my own 2x12 for a few reasons.
1. portability
2. better quality wood.
3. better price tag!
4. just better than b52!

So for the basis of my build im using a mesa 2x12 rectifier cab dimensions wood etc. 
Height 17-1/2" Width 30-1/8" Depth 14-1/4"
Material: Birch:3/4" plywood about 8' of pine 1x1" or 1x2"(used 2 for added strength)
Tools: Wood glue, Jig saw, tape measure, 1" screws, wood files, about it...

here we go!
Step 1 Home Depot have the guys cut the wood to the Above dimensions.






Step 2: measure the 3/4" of each board side, NOT front and back.





step 3: figure out whether to do butt joints or dove tails and how many, 
as im NOT a carpenter i found 3 would be easy and the math was simple  3 vertical joints of 4-3/4"





i used a huge level the length of the board to make SURE my joints lined up





Step 5: GLOVES i like my hands before and after power tools!





I clamped the 2 boards together with similar cuts to help make sure they would fit when i was done, again I am NOT a carpenter.
I also mark the joint that were in and out so i didnt **** up.





Step 6: Cut





Step 7:use the wood files if the joints are off then: Wood glue, gorilla glue, screws, hammer, whatever it takes to get those joint as close as possible. when all else fails gorilla glue it!





I ended up screwing the outer most corners of the joints together with 1" screws( temporarily ) and adding gorilla glue after to fill in minor gaps. i also screwed a piece of scrap across the back to hold it square while the glue dries.
Step 8: weight and let dry.




so next ill be cutting the baffle to mount the speakers to.
after adding a brace of 1x2" pine for the front and back. 
then painting the baffle and inside of cab.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice!

I have a simpler idea myself, of buying a 2X12 sub enclosure and mounting guitar speakers in that, and i kinda wanna build an iso cab/box too. I like the idea of having made my own cab!


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool. Are you putting v30s in it?


----------



## asilayamazing (Apr 26, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> Nice!
> 
> I have a simpler idea myself, of buying a 2X12 sub enclosure and mounting guitar speakers in that, and i kinda wanna build an iso cab/box too. I like the idea of having made my own cab!


 ya building my own cab not only saves me like 500 but its fun will be mine haha. im gonna retolex my new paevey to match as well, its gonna be SICK i got crimson marine grade vinyl for that vintage leather kinda look like "Kustoms"


JStraitiff said:


> Cool. Are you putting v30s in it?


 maybe eventually i have some eminence designed speakers based off the legends on the way for now. i know mesa use v30 so probly eventually, i was thinking warehouse guitar speakers version tho i cant remember the name at the moment.


----------



## Rain (Apr 26, 2012)

This is awesome  Thanks for the tutorial! I'll be attempting to make own in time as well.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 26, 2012)

one thing I've learned from the enclosure world in car audio... get some silicone and put it inside along all the connections in the box. Supposedly helps the sound out.


----------



## asilayamazing (Apr 26, 2012)

bob123 said:


> one thing I've learned from the enclosure world in car audio... get some silicone and put it inside along all the connections in the box. Supposedly helps the sound out.


good tip ya i was thinking "Shoe Goop" along the inside edges for extra sealant. i saw someone do caulking but it looked nasty  im doing the front and back mounts for the baffle and back now then sanding the corners round be uploading more pics haha


----------



## asilayamazing (Apr 27, 2012)

UPDATE!

step 9: get baffled *****!

so i cut the 3/4" off of the pine 1x2's for the baffle. BUT apparently the home depot guy either cut wrong or never gave my wood backlol:)
so now im short one of the long pieceslol
ANYWAYS, so heres the back bracing ill be doing the front bracing to attach the mount the same but with the 1" side being the one holding the baffle, i choose the 2" for the back cause it seemed sturdier for my shotty carpenter skills. ha!

so 3/4 inch of each bracing board.(also i had home depot cut these the same height and width of the cab so id only have to cut once at home)





and glueing with random wood holding them tight against the shell. ALSO if you havent noticed the brace needs to be 3/4" INTO the cab shell so when the back is mounted its flush.





tommorow someone is gonna lend me there router and a rotary sander, so i can get the corners done, AND the front baffle. also be good to have some wood filler or putty handy, as the "jig saw" isnt the most accurate of tools. i had to use filler on the left middle brace. so ill be rounding the corners and doing some "body work" tommorow with the filler and making everything real smooth flush and sleek. then i can add my crimson vinyl!



BTW i cant find out exactly how deep into the cab the baffle board is on a mesa 2x12. ive read no more than 1-2" but im sure this affects the sound does anyone know how deep the front baffle is????


----------



## asilayamazing (Apr 29, 2012)

UPDATE: 2!!


so i got the router an rotary turns out i didnt need the router at all the rotary is nice but i probably could have gotta away with just my sanding block an some heavy and smooth grit paper. so i rounded the corners and all sides, using a corner from my amp head for the front and a back one from my cab now, pretty easy all lines up!

so i cut the back and i put the back bracing in and the front bracing for the baffle in. and a $5 can of flat black spray paint later its staring to look like a cabinet!







also i probably spent more time than i should have on the shell itself(sanding and filling and sanding) like body work lol an old job taught me to apply tolex so i made sure everything was perfect.


another!







heres the back







and finally i used a can of 3M "super 77" and a rubber roller to apply the crimson(burgandy-ish) vinyl. 

PS: if anyone needs help with tolex kind of stuff seams edge wrapping etc. i know lots of tricks!

best advice if you dont know hold the stuff way up and roll it down while your stretching it with your other hand, no bubbles and stretched means it wont fall off or bubble up later. REALLY STRETCH THE CORNERS and take your time, you cant overwork a corner, but if you dont do enough it will peel back.

done!








2 seams on each side towards the bottom
CAN YOU SEE THEM?!!(i think im good at seams) 










so tommorow is edge wrap day and then when thats done ill be adding the vinyl to the back. i know the edge wrapping will make the joint for the back smaller and tighter so im waiting to see if ill need to sand the back anymore, but it may be just right for a nice tight sealed fit! 
ill also be cutting the holes for the speakers and adding the baffle tommorow.


CHECK BACK ON WEDNESDAY OR THURSDAY!!!!
im getting the corners, the side handle, the jack plate(mono 4/8/16 ohms fancy), white grill cloth, and black piping and a top handle like on a combo or head, this thing is gonna be spiffy as ****!!!

it will be done by friday about one week build!




EDIT: apologies for the atrocious lighting-- damn energy efficient bulbs!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 29, 2012)

dude, that is looking awesome!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 29, 2012)

Very cool! i built my own 4 x 12 using mesa cab mesaurements and Warehouse speakers' v30's clone.

here's mine












Never saw on the net how to make an angled 4 x 12. It's all about straight 4 x 12.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 29, 2012)

Very cool! i built my own 4 x 12 using mesa cab mesaurements and Warehouse speakers' v30's clone.

here's mine












Never saw on the net how to make an angled 4 x 12. It's all about straight 4 x 12.


----------



## asilayamazing (May 1, 2012)

UPDATE 3!!!! 


WINNING!!!


so i got the edges wrapped, the back removable panel wrapped and the holes
drilled. was such a pain to get on. the seal between the cab an panel was
SO tight, but that should be good for a nice seal, as i only bought piping
for the front of the cab. the CORNERS are on(thanks to "Sevenstringer")
i used peavey square corners on the front an a bit different but still square on the back, 
ill be tolexing my head to match and corners.


PICS!!









the back panel with the screws out cause im mounting the baffle tommorow.










nice angle pic. 










so i still need to put the recessed handle on the right side, AND ill be putting a combo style handle for the top, so i can carry it however.
also i need to get 2" legs like my amp head, and hopefully wednesday
MAYBE thursday ill be getting the white grill cloth and black piping for the front and my eminence speakers and a multi ohms recessed "plug and play" jackplate. THIS CAB IS GONNA BE LEGIT!!!



ALSO i need to repaint the front corners, and i think i may turn it upside down so the seam on the front would be towards the top out of sight, but im not sure yet.... opinions? can u see the inside seam?


----------



## Fiction (May 1, 2012)

This is awesome! I should do this seeing as Cabs or extremely expensive in Aus. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## asilayamazing (May 1, 2012)

Fiction said:


> This is awesome! I should do this seeing as Cabs or extremely expensive in Aus. Thanks for the pics.


i think when all is said and done it will about 300$ USD but i overbought some things and i bought tools and stuff extra handles, i really only need the one on top but it think a recessed will look nice and may come in handy in tight spots.

BUT i could probably get away with about 200-250 with same look eminence and such, but considering its a mesa clone im still saving like 300-400$


----------



## asilayamazing (May 5, 2012)

update---> DONE 
so i had some snags the 1-2 bracing i forgot the speakers wouldnt fit, 
i was originally gonna have 1x2 on the back for panel then turn skinny-side to mount the speaker too but got cut wrong at home depot had to shave some off for the middle of the speakers, also the baffle board was too big with the cloth and ripped the vinyl, cus i monkey handed it in, so i re-did all vinyl make everything fit better made one seam on the side with the one recessed handle, all done top handle corners recessed side handle, 2 eminence legends white grill cloth black piping recessed jack plate and feet.


enough of that ....

HERE YOU GO


















































all in all it took about 3 weeks, would have been faster if i had everything planned better/ on hand.


----------



## Fiction (May 6, 2012)

This is awesome, if you were to able to put a detailed tutorial together and post it in the workplace section I would be forever grateful.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 6, 2012)

Looks good dude. Now how does it sound?


----------



## asilayamazing (May 6, 2012)

Fiction said:


> This is awesome, if you were to able to put a detailed tutorial together and post it in the workplace section I would be forever grateful.


will do ill post as many details as i can sources for materials etc.



JStraitiff said:


> Looks good dude. Now how does it sound?


 sounds really good i plan on taking it to the music shop and comparing against the actual mesa version sometime.
its definatelly better than anything ive owned, and it seems to smooth out my peavey a bit and take away some of the hiss. it definately brings out the nuances of my amp/guitar/eq/etc... i notice a lot of small details i couldnt hear before.


----------



## theo (May 6, 2012)

This looks really tidy, you could sell these.


----------



## Stompmeister (May 6, 2012)

Fiction said:


> This is awesome! I should do this seeing as Cabs or extremely expensive in Aus. Thanks for the pics.



Where abouts in Aus are ya? An EVERYTHING is freakin expensive in Aus. Quite ridiculous actually!

And amazing work on that cab Asilayamazing!!


----------



## asilayamazing (May 6, 2012)

theo said:


> This looks really tidy, you could sell these.


i was gonna build another one identical with warehouse guitar speakerss v30's clone speakers. and try selling for about $350-400(have to get accurate cost of materials before price) the mesa version 6-700, if it sells i might have a new job. if it dont i got a sick stereo setup. i could have been tidier with the vinyl and the little things, but the next one will be streamlined.


----------



## AJD000M (May 6, 2012)

Looks really good brotha!!! Im diggin the wine red with the white grill cloth, shit looks super classy. You should do a straight 4x12 for your next build, and through this 2x12 under it. 

Keep up the good work man, looks like you got yourself a niche.


----------



## asilayamazing (May 6, 2012)

AJD000M said:


> Looks really good brotha!!! Im diggin the wine red with the white grill cloth, shit looks super classy. You should do a straight 4x12 for your next build, and through this 2x12 under it.
> 
> Keep up the good work man, looks like you got yourself a niche.


thanks man ya that would look sick cus im doing the face of my amp head with the white cloth and same exterior. 3/4 stack with the amp head matching would look sick.


----------



## AJD000M (May 6, 2012)

asilayamazing said:


> thanks man ya that would look sick cus im doing the face of my amp head with the white cloth and same exterior. 3/4 stack with the amp head matching would look sick.



I approve for sure man, or you could just be a badass and make a 6x12. I've always wanted an old marshall or a orange/green 6x12. Just never got one  gotta get some sound clips up!!


----------



## asilayamazing (May 6, 2012)

AJD000M said:


> I approve for sure man, or you could just be a badass and make a 6x12. I've always wanted an old marshall or a orange/green 6x12. Just never got one  gotta get some sound clips up!!


 haha 6x12 lol i should make one of those and sell it 100000000000$ lmao ya gotta get my mic setup again for this cab and ill be putting a clip in this thread.


----------



## Fiction (May 7, 2012)

asilayamazing said:


> will do ill post as many details as i can sources for materials etc.



You're the best! 



Stompmeister said:


> Where abouts in Aus are ya? An EVERYTHING is freakin expensive in Aus. Quite ridiculous actually!



I'm in Newcastle, and yeah things are too damn expensive


----------



## jon66 (May 8, 2012)

Looks great man. I'm thinking of maybe doing something like this myself over the summer. If it comes out half as nice as yours I'll be happy. Anxious to hear those clips when you get around to it!


----------



## asilayamazing (May 8, 2012)

jon66 said:


> Looks great man. I'm thinking of maybe doing something like this myself over the summer. If it comes out half as nice as yours I'll be happy. Anxious to hear those clips when you get around to it!


 heres some rough riffage, raw recording, you can hear me picking the strings damn sensitive mics!!!

http://soundcloud.com/asilayamazing/new-2x12-test


----------



## JStraitiff (May 8, 2012)

Nice. That cab is actually pretty tight.


----------



## Levi79 (May 9, 2012)

Very cool. I've been thinking of making my own cab lately. Then I remembered I have an Axe-FX, not an amp.


----------



## aaron_rose (May 12, 2012)

what is the total for materials and drivers for this build?


----------



## asilayamazing (May 12, 2012)

TOO MUCH! lol not quite sure over 300 under 400. im gonna get a business license and try to buy stuff direct and see if i can get endorsed/direct prices from WGS.


----------



## aaron_rose (May 12, 2012)

still that's not bad considering I could sell one of my cabs and save a little more scratch to put on top. The drivers are what kills ya...


----------



## asilayamazing (May 12, 2012)

ya i gotta sell my old one  ya the drivers ya, if im gonna make money with a biz ill need direct/endorsed. i could make a bit but meh.


----------

